# my new pup



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is my new Chihuahua pup Gizzie, hope you like him  I have some better pics I will add later


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

He is stunning bless his heart and well done to your OH for spoiling you tell him I owe him a kebab


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL I will tell him now 

See I told you being ill has its perks, my OH felt sorry for me


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Here is my new Chihuahua pup Gizzie, hope you like him  I have some better pics I will add later


he is a lovely looking chap you must be well pleased with him..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> he is a lovely looking chap you must be well pleased with him..


yep, couldn't be happier , he's a right little terror lol but so sweet at the same time


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yep, couldn't be happier , he's a right little terror lol but so sweet at the same time


yes he as got a face that makes you melt so im sure he will get away with murder..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats the trouble, when they are so cure you just cant be mad at them can you lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats the trouble, when they are so cure you just cant be mad at them can you lol


....... im the same with mine..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

im so jealous  i want one...i wanna name mine muscles.

wats his name ? i want him


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww hes very cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> im so jealous  i want one...i wanna name mine muscles.
> 
> wats his name ? i want him


lol I wish I had thought of that name. Hes called gizzie and occasionally Gizmo or gizzie gizmorphalous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> aww hes very cute


thank you I think so too  but then I am bias lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww gizzie suits him...like gizmo out of gremlins lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep thats the one, but hes more like the ones who have eaten after midnight lol he likes to bit my toes and ears


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thank you I think so too  but then I am bias lol


i would be very proud of him too
he looks so content , he looks like hes smiling in the 2nd pic & hes such a lovely colour i also think hes got great ears! (can i have him!) lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> i would be very proud of him too
> he looks so content , he looks like hes smiling in the 2nd pic & hes such a lovely colour i also think hes got great ears! (can i have him!) lol


his ears look huge don't they, perhaps his body will catch up soon lol nope he's mine he's my personal ear piercer


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just added some pics to the first post hopefully they are better lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Aww vixie, how cute is he!!  Love his name - and it suits him.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you, hes a right little hell raiser but very sweet, he loves to run around with my other chihuahua and Angel my collie who is in the picture with him lol


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

fantastic pics


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww he's soo gorgeous, fab photos, he looks nothing like a terror more like a little angel, love his name as well


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Aww he's so cute great photos.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww he is lovely


----------



## Anna_Luciie_x (Aug 5, 2008)

He's so sweet! I'm so jealous, i really want one


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

oh wow...thats one of the cutest puppies i have seen so far  U must be so happy to have him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is gorgeous vixie,,good luck with him,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you all for your comments, hes a feisty little man and has made himself right at home already


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> he is gorgeous vixie,,good luck with him,


Thank you collie 

Just so so sorry for your your families loss, Sam was such a gorgeous little man


----------

